# I like law



## Lost Momiji

How would you say 'I like law'?
I only know how to write really, I can write Katakana, Hiragana and some of the Kanji. Would it go like 'horitsu gasuki des.'?


----------



## narrataje

Hellow, Lost Momiji-san.

I think it is perfect your sentence and I will write it like this.
"Horitsu ga suki desu."
法律が好きです。

Hope this helps.


----------



## i_speak_spanish

shouldn't it be: *I like the law*?


----------



## Flaminius

Here is an attempt by a non-native:
With the definite article, the sentence would mean that the speaker likes a particular law that has been referred to in the discourse; e.g., the anti-smoking law that someone else says he hate.  Here, the object of liking is not only a particular law but the entire system of laws and codes and ordinances and what-nots.  Thus, no article is employed for the noun.


----------



## Lost Momiji

Thanks all you guys, this website has a very friendly community, and I'm very thankful to have joined here. Arigato!


----------



## Captain Haddock

Actually, Flaminius, what you say is true in most cases, but "the law" is the standard way of referring to the laws and courts of one's country in English. I don't think any English speaker would say "I like law" in reference to the law — it sounds weird.

Edit: If I heard the phrase "I like law", I would assume the person is talking about law courses or law school. In that context it sounds fine.

In a more general and vague sense, you could say 'I like laws', but you'd need context to tell what kind of laws you're talking about. (Natural laws? Political laws?)

At any rate, I don't think Lost Momiji has been specific enough to know what kind of "law" he means; although being a non-native speaker, he probably means "the law" and missed the article.


----------



## Lost Momiji

Yeah, sorry for not being specific, I meant 'I like political laws. My bad, so wouldn't that be 'Peji horitsu gasuki des'?


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

What do you mean by political law?  Are you referring to the laws that are passed in State and National Legislatures?  In that case, I think it would just be hooritsu 法律.

I'm not sure what you mean by "peji" either.  Please clarify. 
Thanks.


----------



## Aoyama

I would say that *I like law *translates better in *法学*が好き, law being （I guess) the study of law.


----------



## Aoyama

> I meant 'I like political laws.


Political laws doesn't make much sense either. Political sciences (政治学）?


----------



## cheshire

法律が好き、法律（の科目）が好き、法律（の授業）が好き、法律の勉強が好き。


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

How about 法学に興味があります？
I think that captures the essence of what Lost Momiji is trying to say, I think.


----------



## Aoyama

> 法律が好き、法律（の科目）が好き、法律（の授業）が好き、法律の勉強が好き





> 法学に興味があります


All of these make sense. The original question *I like law* much less ...
*I like to study law, I like the study of the law, I have an interest in legal studies* etc. would sound better.


----------

